# Dallas and Shade FB Page!



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dallas-a ... 8984799070

pictures updates and cute stories!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

New photos uploaded!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I enjoyed all of the pictures on Facebook! I also enjoyed your art; especially grease monkey!!! What are points?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

What about oliver


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

oh my sister didn't want oliver on there because hes hers, even though I take care of him.

Thanks! And points are so you can do things on deviant art


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

more photos and a few videos too!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I especially like the video of hanging out in the pipe!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol me too he hates cameras so u don't get many good videos of him, I'll try again tonight


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Updated! Tons of new stuff! Like them on fb!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will definitely watch later tonight when I get home from work!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

added <3


----------

